# My budgie's flight feathers keep falling out



## kiwiboo (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I have a 5 year old female budgie named Kiwi who used to fly around the room and was very active outside her cage when it was open. About half a year ago, I noticed she couldn't jolt around the room anymore and would just flutter her way to the floor when she left her cage. Looking closely at her wings its seemed the long flight feathers she used to have weren't there anymore. I figured that it was a molt coming into winter, however she still remains the same. I have seen her flight feathers growing out from time to time, but she seems to lose them .
I took her to a local vet here in Tokyo, Japan who suggested adding a vitamin A supplement (Nekton), but overall seemed pretty useless on the matter. Her feathers also aren't as pretty and shiny as they once were, and seem a little bit rough looking, which I assume is related to her molting.
Other than the feather issue, she seems generally healthy (droppings are consistent, weight the same, eats her seed everyday etc). 

I give her fresh water and seed (skin on) each day, with Nekton added every second day. 

Does anyone who knows more about budgies have any suggestions on how to fix Kiwi, or what the problem potentially is?

I would love to have her fly again sometime.

Thank you in advanced for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Brett,

Many budgie illnesses relate back to the bird's nutrition.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...rinary-manual-mycotic-diseases-pet-birds.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...6-feathers-window-into-your-birds-health.html

What diet are you feeding Kiwi?
Is she getting a high quality seed mix, pellets, vegetables and egg food?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-die...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

The vet you brought your budgie to, was it a regular vet or an avian vet? If possible, bring your budgie to an avian specific vet. They will have far better knowledge of feathers and feather related diseases and how to help.


----------



## kiwiboo (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for the reply FaeryBee.

Shes getting a seed mix which is the most popular on amazon here and generally the only one you can buy in local stores: ??????????????? / ??????????? (in Japanese).

I give her a vegetable called komatsuna (translated: Japanese mustard spinach), a few times a week.

She used to have a mineral block in her cage a year or so ago but she wasn't eating it much so we removed it.
I've never given her or my previous budgies egg food before, but I will have a look at some of the threads here and give it a go.

I've asked the vet and several bird shop owners whether just seed is enough whom all seem to say it is, however it obviously isn't.

I've just ordered her a cuttlebone, new mineral block, pellet stick, and a different bird food called Zupreem fruit blend. Hopefully she can get her nutrition, pretty colors and flight feathers back soon!

Re: Justmoira, the vet we go to focus mainly on cats and dogs but say they also do small birds. Unfortunately there isn't an avian vets nearby without having to take the subway for a fair while, which I'm scared is too stressful for Kiwi. 
Hopefully these nutrition changes will help her.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

kiwiboo said:


> Thank you for the reply FaeryBee.
> 
> Shes getting a seed mix which is the most popular on amazon here and generally the only one you can buy in local stores: ??????????????? / ??????????? (in Japanese).
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a plan. Even if you don't see your bird eating the mineral block, you should still have it in there. They will peck at it when they need it. Also try offering a variety of safe veggies to your budgie instead of just one. Leafy greens are a favourite. 
Have you looked into sprouting seeds for your budgie? They are quite nutricious and most birds love them  Even if you aren't able to get to an avian vet , most vets will be happy to give you a little advice over the phone if you call them.


----------

